# Another dumb question



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,all.. I want to hook a HO train set to my truck battery so if I go camping I can run my trains.I mean away from all civilization[not my wife,she`s the cook].

question: How do I control the speed of the train. I know I can buy a changer to change dc to ac and then go back to dc.That seems like the long way around. Is there a shorter way to do this?

Any help or suggestions appreciated. regards,Everett


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I thought the point of camping was to get away from modern technology.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

you can use one of the controllers from a Ho slot car set. Or open up an old trans former and remove the transformer and wire in to the rheostat that controls the track voltage. I have been thinking about hooking up a 12, and 6 volt battery in series so that I can power my DCC system after dooms day. Just my way of beaning a perpper.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*thinking*

Hi,Never thought of bashing a transformer.As far as camping,I thought it would be nice to get away from all the fuss and hustle of EDL.I got a few acres and a road to the back of it. I`m gonna try that transformer when I get time.


Got a good start on Thursday, so everybody have a good rest of the week,Everett:appl:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You could do something as simple as build a small box with an LM317K (3A) variable regulator and a voltage pot and a DPDT polarity reversal switch. Connect it directly to the battery and you have a DC "transformer" with no double conversion losses.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You could do something as simple as build a small box with an LM317K (3A) variable regulator and a voltage pot and a DPDT polarity reversal switch. Connect it directly to the battery and you have a DC "transformer" with no double conversion losses.


This is what I did as an experiment one winter. Used a solar panel to trickle charge a 12V battery connected to a voltage regulator circuit I found on line. This was used to run a simple HO train around the base of my parents christmas tree.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It would be pretty easy to build, only a few components.


----------



## wheelman (Aug 4, 2013)

you could buy a small power converter-that plugs in to a cigarette lighter plug-you can buy one at the shack or a truck stop.hook that up to a 12 volt car battery..if there is electric at the camp site..run a battery charger.to the car or truck battery..to keep the battery charged.i would guess there are other ways to..


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The problem with a battery converter is you're converting to 110V, then back to low voltage DC, losing a lot of power in the double conversion. Powering directly from the battery with a simple voltage controller is far more efficient. If you run that converter for any length of time, you may have a problem starting the car to leave!


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*inverter*

Hi,all.. I really won`t go with a inverter as they would be too much to handle.A simple 12 volt dry cell would be better. I`m simple and like simple things.Hey,John, this voltage regular,what would that be. I know what it does but would it be relativeily small. I bashed a transformer and that puppy got hot.I also tried the lionel thingy I got and it got hot also. I used a lawn mower battery.Probably a heavier coil would be about right.I don`t want anything the kids might get hurt on,if anyone shows up.I think I could build a bigger coil. Be easier to buy it tho.

Weekend is here,hope everyone enjoys it.,raining in the valley,me I gotta show tomorrow,cheers,Everett


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you want something simple, get a small lead gel cell battery, in the 7-10 amp-hour capacity. Mail order, you can have these for around $20-25 shipped, and they'll charge on a standard trickle charger for car batteries. Charge it up, and it'll run HO trains for hours. For the controller, it's as simple as this. I'd probably use the LM350 and a 2K linear taper pot for the voltage control. That gives you from 1.25 volts to around 10-11 volts, depending on the terminal voltage of the battery. Put a big knob on the pot, add in a DPDT switch to reverse the polarity of the output to change directions, and you have your power covered. I'd add a fuse on the output in the 2 amp range to make sure you don't have any issues. 

The LM350 will require a heatsink, but it's thermal and current protected, so it's very difficult to kill it with a short of running it too hard.

Note that R1 is 240 ohms in my example.


----------

